# DONTJUDGE A WINE BY ITS LABEL/KITCHEN SUNDAY



## rgecaprock (Jan 27, 2008)

*I'm posting for two reasons: #1. I just got a new cast iron pan and it need seasoning and the best way to do that is to use it. So in it, I fried chicken, okra then baked biscuitstonight. Dinner was great also with yukon gold mashed potatoes with cream gravy, corn and butter and honey on the biscuit.*

*And #2. I came across a wine I aquired from Winestock 2007, a Muscadine/Current that appeared to be be labeled with an address sticky with the contents hand written. The wine is Excellent!!! Predominately muscadine with a crispness from the currants, beautiful ruby/pink color. I would love to compliment the vintner...if anyone knows who it is?*


*I hope this Sunday Dinner picture will have your mouth watering and wondering who made this wine that was so perfect for this Sunday meal.*

*Ramona*


----------



## swillologist (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow My kinda label Ramona. Everything looks great.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ramona......... What can I say........

Id like to say that looks fantastic, but I would have to clarify that I am talking about both the food and the wine. 

The wine looks great and a seemingly great combination of fruits made into a very eye pleasing glass full wine........... Who did make that? Can you post the recipe please?

And the food........ You made all that in one pan? That looks awesome...... Nothing like a good southern fried chicken dinner with all the fixens.

Great job Ramona ........

Your gonna have to PM me your address so that I can send you some wines, I don't think I have ever sent you any. It would be fun to see what type of pairing you would come up with.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 27, 2008)

jobe, I have no idea who made the wine. I don't know if it is one of our forum members or someone who was attending Winestock 2007or someone who sent their wines. There were so many wines there that it was impossible to taste them all. That was a wine that was submitted for the Peoples Choice Awards and it wasnot supposed to have any identifylng info on the label as to whose it was...it just was left behind and ended up in my stuff as everyone was clearing out that last night.....I feel very lucky to have ended up with it.
I made the chicken , okra then the biscuits in the skillet. I want to get that pan well seasoned. If you have any cast iron you know what I mean....it is well on it's way to being the perfect non-stick skillet.


I would love to try your wine!!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have several Cast Iron skillets and I love them....... Unfortunately my wife loves to throw everything in the dishwasher ...................

PM me your address, I'll get some out to you this week.

Why is Curtis's watch always on the table............?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 27, 2008)

LOL, LOL,,,,,,I noticed that too. He takes if off after work and looks at it every once in a while to make sure itis keeping time....drivemenuts!!!! Who Cares!!! 



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the smell of that meal cooking there Ramona. Yummmmm.... I bet it tasted really good also.


How appropriate. A wine from Winestock served up in a Winestock goblet! I have one sitting on my desk right now as I type. Only problem with it right now is it is empty!I had some WE Castellina de Super Tuscan in it and it still is improving all the time.


----------



## corn field (Jan 27, 2008)

what is inthe green bottle ?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2008)

Ramona, I just have 1 thing to say about 2 things!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 27, 2008)

cornfield,
That little bottle was a from a sample of Frank's(aaastinkie) wine he sent to me a while back. I just picked some greenery off the plants on the porch and stuck in there. I love that little bottle.


Ramona


----------



## Harry (Jan 27, 2008)

*Ramona i assume these biscuts are made from scratch. They sure look good







Harry*


----------



## masta (Jan 28, 2008)

Could this wine be one that "Eddie" who came with Bill B brought to Winestock?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 28, 2008)

You know, Masta,I was thinking the same thing....anyway, I love it whose ever it is.


And NO.........Grands!!!!


----------



## corn field (Jan 28, 2008)

Ramona my Mom loving called them whop biscuts. The reason was you whoped them on the edge of the counter top to open them.After they came out she never made another scratch biscit


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 28, 2008)

I was going to make them from scratch at least from Bisquick but decided not to. I even had some buttermilk ...should have made them from scratch. Those whop biscuits scare the heck out of me anyway. They always pop before I get a chance to whop.


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 3, 2008)

I found that all you had to do was roll them hard on the counter then twist. They popped right out. 

The meal looks fabulous.


----------

